

Watch the Startup Lessons Learned Conference - nmorris
http://www.justin.tv/StartupLessonsLearned

======
dzlobin
Here is a list of speakers:

<http://startuplessonslearnedsf.eventbrite.com/>

The first keynote is at 9:30AM Pacific.

------
thegoleffect
Does anyone know if there will be hosted videos at some point? I'm not able to
watch the live streams :(.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
At the moment you can view the videos of the day here:
<http://justin.tv/startuplessonslearned/all#r=pB2rhdQ~>

